# Ellie knows an expert when she hears one...



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's too cute!! She's going to be great. 

Reminds me of when we were learning drop on recall.. Molly would down every time she heard the command from the other handlers. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is beyond cute!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Really a puppy of modern times! Smart girl! I love the pictures.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Cute! Now there's a dedicated student!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Smart cookie<: I love the picture with her sitting in front of the TV in rapt attention.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> Smart cookie<: I love the picture with her sitting in front of the TV in rapt attention.


Kate it was hilarious... she's never really watched tv before and she sat and watched for more than 10 minutes. I just thought it was amazing that there was something about Jackie's voice that grabbed her attention.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute-Love it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Kate it was hilarious... she's never really watched tv before and she sat and watched for more than 10 minutes. I just thought it was amazing that there was something about Jackie's voice that grabbed her attention.


Heehee - now you know what "tone" or "sound" of voice to use while training.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that's adorable..it looks likes she's saying, "Hey! I wanna play too!"


----------



## ds's (May 10, 2013)

Hahaha, that's crazy cute!


----------

